# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  куплю взрослую собаку

## maugli77

*Неактуально!*

----------


## Янина

Ищу от 3ех до 5ти летнюю суку, отдресированную для розыскной службы. Опыт работы в полиции обязателен. Доки значение не имеют. С лояльным характером, т.к. будет жить в семье, где маленькие дети и другие собаки. Спасибо заранее всем . кто отзовется. С уважением)))

----------


## Tatjana

*Янина*, кто же Вам продаст хорошую полицейскую ищейку?)
В Эстонии все ведомственные собаки принадлежат государству, а не проводникам. В 3-5 летенем возрасте собака может быть только списана по проф. непригодности.

----------

